# B&B Autostyle. VW Golf R32 Enhancement.



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Good Morning all.
The story with this gorgeous R32 started a few weeks ago after I had carried out some pre-sale work on a friends Alfa Romeo 146. After seeing the Alfa the owner of the Golf was brought to meet me and discuss carrying out work on two of his cars,the other being a BMW 335i. The BMW had received some shoddy work at the hands of a local Body shop after a minor repair and required alot more work than the Golf so we agreed on an Enhancement for the R32 and a full Paint Correction for the BMW. The work would be carried out at the owner's business premises over four days.

So,starting with the R32,










With low mileage the R32 is in great condition. It is used mostly as a weekend toy and shares a garage with a Mk2 Golf Rallye, the owner being a major supporter of our local GTI Club and a big VW fan to boot.

Generally very clean throughout and only slightly dusty around the door shuts and usual areas.



















Starting at 8.30 the R32 is pre-foamed with the usual Valet-Pro,washed with Megs Hyper.Shuts and all recesses cleaned with APC and Raceglaze brushes. Wheels treated with Billberry,tyres and arches with Megs De-greaser.










Rinsed thoroughly via the Nilfisk 120,looks sharper already.










Thought I would try to grab a few defect pics in the sunshine but these proved a little hard to capture.
All I could manage on the C pillar:










Once the R32 was dried with the Black Baron (used outside due to a heavy amount of dust on the floor inside the barn) I finished off with Monza towels,clayed the car with Megs white clay and took a few more defect pics under the Brinkmann.



















With a low level of swirling,scores and wash marks the car is testimony to the owner's care and good wash technique. Paint depth on the R32 is consistent on every panel with 120 to 130 microns just about everywhere. This always makes me smile,a non-abused and original car! With this minor amount of damage in the lacquer I decided on Megs 205 via a 3M yellow pad with the occasional drop of Megs 105 for any deeper scores or scratches,applied on a different yellow 3M to prevent contamination while polishing with the 205.

Possibly the worst panel on the car,the passenger door.










Two pea sized blobs of 105 were applied to the pad to remove a few heavier scratches and worked at 600rpm on the Makita,moved up to 900,then 1200 and back down to 600. Just a little hazy after compounding:










Back to 205 to polish. Once I was satisfied with the finish I moved onto 3M Ultrafina on a blue 3M pad,one of my favorite products and seldom do I do a job without using it somewhere along the way.










Before and after on the Golf's bootlid with 205 being used in the same fashion:



















Approximately fourteen hours were devoted to the polishing and refining process with the rest of day two devoted to the IPA wipedown,application of Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and an application of Best Of Show.
The interior was given a thorough dry hoover and leather treated with Gliptone. Glass sealed with Carlack. Moving onto the arches and tyres Megs All Season was used,giving the tyres a satin sheen as i decided that shiny sidewalls just would not suit the Golf.

Some afters taken inside the shed on Tuesday evening with the interior first:














































A few that the owner took back home the next day. I pinched these off your website Paul,hope you don't mind!




























The BMW will follow next,for some more serious work!

Thanks for looking folks.
Regards,John.


----------



## CivicTypeR. (Aug 15, 2010)

nice wrok mate looks amazing can i just ask when using 105 your speed only went up to 1200 was this enough to get rid of the swirls and scratches etc only reason im asking is im new to using the rotary and having a few problems with the pad jumping and stuff. but maybe i was going to high of speed as i was goin uo to about 1600/1700 when using menz 3.02. nay advice would be gratefully appreciated


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.
1200 RPM was enough for the R32,generally I find mk4 Golf's very easy to work with. I have certainly used more speed if it has been required on cars with harder paint.
If you are getting hop problems it could be down to the pad you are using and backing plates. I use a Flexipad with the Makita as it provides a nice soft base that curves over panels easily.
Speed will not create hop automatically,although if that is the main problem it will help to slow things down a little. I think it's more down to technique. Think about everything,how you hold the rotary and where you sit/stand/kneel in relation to the panel you are working on.
Practice,practice,practice and time is the key. Failing that tuition is the way forward.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Cracking work fella.
These R32's have always been my favourite opposed to the more newer models.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning motor hope i get the wifes black polo looking as well.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning, that is probably the best interior on a Golf.... Love it!! :thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Cracking result there! Looks fantastic!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Stunning car with a finish to match 

Nicely done!


----------



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice results there fella, well done.

Mk4 R32 ftw!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb as usual John :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning work as always John


----------



## Blw (Dec 23, 2009)

Gotta love a black R32, looks fantastic!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking good mate


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> Cracking work fella.
> These R32's have always been my favourite opposed to the more newer models.


Cheers for the kind comments everybody.
I would have to agree Scott! The Mk4 is better looking and specced better than the 5. The sound of the engine at idle in the shed was awesome to say the least.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking good mate. Love the R32's.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2010)

Great job, the car looks stunning in the finished pics:thumb: Nice to see my favourite shape of r32 in this condititon!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nick_CD said:


> Looking good mate. Love the R32's.


Thanks very much Nick.



capri kid said:


> Great job, the car looks stunning in the finished pics:thumb: Nice to see my favourite shape of r32 in this condititon!


Thanks mate. Nice of you to say so.


----------



## EneQ (Oct 18, 2009)

Really nice work there. Man I want my R32 in that condition too.
Those seats is just ace! Retrimmed leather?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Gorgous finish, dripping wet. looks awesome :thumb:

Can I ask : what was the beast in the R32 boot lid reflection shot ?


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

EneQ said:


> Really nice work there. Man I want my R32 in that condition too.
> Those seats is just ace! Retrimmed leather?


Thanks very much.As far as I know they are the original Konig seats,well looked after by Paul who owns the car.



Mr Face said:


> Gorgous finish, dripping wet. looks awesome :thumb:
> 
> Can I ask : what was the beast in the R32 boot lid reflection shot ?


Cheers pal. The car in the reflection is the 335i,owned by the chap who owns the R32. Detailed over the following two days when the Golf was completed.


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great work - lovely car :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks very much Glen.

The R32 attended a show on Sunday just past after I spent around 32 hours on it due to this....










A recent trip to a body shop to sort some stone chipping etc left behind wet sanding marks and compounding trails. Got it sorted though!




























Also in attendance,another one of our customers with Ted,the Limited:










Awesome show,in the region of 500 VAG cars on site.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Great turnaround


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice work! My bro's got one of these, and it's a ripper of a car. I would love a golf R, but the missus doesn't like hatch backs.....


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> Great turnaround


Thanks Mat.



type[r]+ said:


> Very nice work! My bro's got one of these, and it's a ripper of a car. I would love a golf R, but the missus doesn't like hatch backs.....


Cheers mate. They are a cracking motor,the sound alone is first class.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

was looking well thats for sure. nearly as good as the blue mk3 vr6 lol!!!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Haha! Cheers Rollo!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Great work fella


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats stunning and i cant believe how mint that interior is they are normally the downfall on these but this one is like new


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

steview said:


> Great work fella


Cheers Stevie.



500tie said:


> Thats stunning and i cant believe how mint that interior is they are normally the downfall on these but this one is like new


 Thanks very much. The owner is meticulous about the car and it shows in the interior.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Excellent work and an amazing car


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done! :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Such a great car the R32 

great work look forward to seeing the BMW:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

uzi-blue said:


> Excellent work and an amazing car[/QUOT
> 
> Thanks Uzi.
> 
> ...


----------

